

Are you a right-brained programmer? - bendyBus


======
bendyBus
Sanity disclaimer: I'm sure right/left brained isn't the best or most current
model of personality/cognition, but it's widely known and helps to frame this
question, which I find interesting.

Is there a personality type which makes for better programmers?

Character of the archetypical left-brained person: fastidious strong
logical/reasoning skills thinks in terms of structures

whereas the right-brained person finds creative/un-obvious solutions to
problems good at thinking laterally thinks in analogies, better at spotting
similarities than differences

Now there are many different ‘modes of thought’ a programmer encounters:
coming up with the organising principles of a framework, chasing down a
Heisenbug, finding a (slightly dirty) solution which saves having to re-write
masses of code; these require very different cognitive skills.

Do different parts of a companies’ dev community tend to be populated by one
personality type? Should even small teams contain a mix?

Is it possible to be a very right-brained, very productive programmer? And if
so, is it at all clear to non-programmers that a career in software
development is possible if you’re the “creative type”?

